# Bereinigungsprogramme gesucht!

## schmidicom

Hallo Profis,   :Wink: 

ich hätte da mal eine bescheidene Frage gibt es für Linux ein Bereinigungsprogramm das den ganzen Computer nach Backups und Temporären Daten durchsucht und dann auch gleich das System säubert?

Unter Windoof gibt es davon ja massenhaft. Aber unter Linux ist mir bisher nichts untergekommen.

Kennt ihr da gerade was das ihr mir empfehlen könntet?

----------

## Thargor

Also es gibt da zwei "Cruftscripts":

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-152618.html

[2] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-254197.html

wobei [1] anscheinend nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird und man [2] verwenden sollte.

----------

## schmidicom

Nun ich sehe zwar das findcruft etwas macht habe aber keine Ahnung was...

Und die Dateien die es auflistet sind zum teil mehr als nur wichtig wenn es all diese Dateien löschen würde wäre mein System ziemlich sicher über den jordan.   :Shocked: 

Bei solchen Aktionen wäre mir ein Grafisches Programm das man besser im überblick behalten kann lieber.

Gibt es denn das nicht?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> [...]gibt es für Linux ein Bereinigungsprogramm das den ganzen Computer nach Backups und Temporären Daten durchsucht und dann auch gleich das System säubert?

 

Nein, weil das System Linux heisst und nicht Windows   :Twisted Evil: 

Aber mal im ernst.

Backupdateien: Wie gesagt, du arbeitest mit Linux und nicht mit Windows. Wenn was gebackupt wird, dann hat dies drei Gründe. 1.) Du selbst hast ein backup gemacht, also kümmere dich auch selbst darum, dass dieses nicht vewaist 2.) Eine Config wurde gebackupt, dann befindet sich das backup in /etc und braucht sowas von wenig Platz, dass nur schon der Gedanke an aufräumen verschwendung ist. Ausserdem - habe ich es schon erwähnt? - ist das Linux und nicht Windows. Da wird kein Backup vom Backup des Backups vom Backup erstellt! 3.) Programm X macht ein Backup von Y. Nun, der Programmierer von X wird schon wissen, warum er ein Backup von Y haben wollte. Lass es einfach wo es ist!

Temporäre Dateien: Nunja, wir sind hier bei Linux, nicht bei Microsoft. Hier wird nicht in jedem zweiten Verzeichnis irgend eine depperte Temporäre Datei erstellt.  Temporärer Zeugs wird in /tmp erstellt und bei nichtgebrauch auch wieder von dort gelöscht. Alternativ setze man in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc Die Variable WIPE_TMP auf yes und nach jedem reboot ist /tmp blitzeblank.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## TheCurse

Oder man mountet /tmp nur noch über tmpfs, dann hat man temp auf speed und nach jedem Neustart eh blitzeblank   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Temporäre Dateien: Nunja, wir sind hier bei Linux, nicht bei Microsoft. Hier wird nicht in jedem zweiten Verzeichnis irgend eine depperte Temporäre Datei erstellt.  Temporärer Zeugs wird in /tmp erstellt und bei nichtgebrauch auch wieder von dort gelöscht. Alternativ setze man in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc Die Variable WIPE_TMP auf yes und nach jedem reboot ist /tmp blitzeblank.
> ...

 

Zusätzlich legt "portage" noch temporäre Daten in "/var/tmp/portage" ab, die bei einem abgebrochenen merge nicht gelöscht werden. Die kann man aber ohne Probleme mit einem "rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*"  löschen (gegebenfalls das ganze noch in "/etc/vonf.d/local.start" eintragen, bzw. "/tmp" und "/var/tmp/portage" in eine RAM disk legen).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Zusätzlich legt "portage" noch temporäre Daten in "/var/tmp/portage" ab [...]

 

Danke SinoTech. War mir nicht sicher ob ich den auch angeben soll oder nicht, sprich ob man da drinn nun rumlöschen darf oder nicht...

Jetzt weiss ich es  :Laughing: 

Gute Nacht

STiGMaTa

----------

## schmidicom

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   [...]gibt es für Linux ein Bereinigungsprogramm das den ganzen Computer nach Backups und Temporären Daten durchsucht und dann auch gleich das System säubert? 
> 
> Nein, weil das System Linux heisst und nicht Windows  

 

OK nur nicht gleich aus der haut fahren.   :Wink: 

Ich bin nun mal ein Windoof Umsteiger und bin es daher gewohnt damit zu rechnen das das System ein Haufen Müll im Dateisystem produziert. Aber wenn das bei Linux nicht der Fall ist um so besser.

Also die Verzeichnisse:

/tmp

/var/tmp/portage

kann man gefahrlos säubern sofern da was drin ist? Gibt es sonst noch Verzeichnisse dieser Art?

Und mit Backupdateien meinte ich eher diese text.dat~ scheiße vom KDE.

Weiß einer wie man das zentral abstellen kann damit er diese Backups nicht mehr anlegt?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst noch in dein Homeverzeichnis gehen. Da legt Programm xyz Dateien oder Ordner names .xyz an. Oder unter KDE im Ordner .KDE. die kannman löschen, wenn man das Programm deinstalliert. Aber größerer Müll kommt da eigentlich nicht zustande. Es ist schon recht übersichtlich, was welches Programm wo anlegt.

Ansonsten gibt es noch die Distfiles. Portage speichert ja die runtergeladenen Quellen. Da kannst du die, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden, mit eclean-dist löschen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es noch die Distfiles. Portage speichert ja die runtergeladenen Quellen. Da kannst du die, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden, mit eclean-dist löschen.

 

Das hat super geklappt.  :Very Happy: 

Dadurch bin ich gleich von 88% Festplattenbelegung auf 66% runter. Aber ich werde mir wohl denoch in nächster zeit eine grössere Festplatte zulegen müssen.   :Wink: 

----------

## sohalt

"find" (gehört zu den findutils) ist imho ein gutes Tool um seinen (eigenen, anderen gibts ja bei Linux nicht) Müll zu löschen. Einfach mal in der Konsole "man find" eingeben, und dir wird geholfen  :Wink: .

----------

## schmidicom

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> "find" (gehört zu den findutils) ist imho ein gutes Tool um seinen (eigenen, anderen gibts ja bei Linux nicht) Müll zu löschen. Einfach mal in der Konsole "man find" eingeben, und dir wird geholfen .

 

Das kann ich schon länger.   :Wink: 

```
mkdir /cruft

mkdir /cruft/old

mkdir /cruft/bak

mkdir /cruft/kde

mv -v $(find / -iname "*.old") /cruft/old/ >> /cruft/old/index.txt

mv -v $(find / -iname "*.bak") /cruft/bak/ >> /cruft/bak/index.txt

mv -v $(find / -iname "*~") /cruft/kde/ >> /cruft/kde/index.txt
```

Das ist ja auch nicht schwer nur muss ich leider zugeben das ich ein bischen zu faul dazu bin.   :Laughing: 

----------

## sohalt

Ja, mit

```
find / -iname '*{.old,.bak,~}' -exec rm '{}' ';' # oder

find / -iname '*{.old,.bak,~}' | xargs rm
```

kannst du es halt direkt löschen  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Für Portage-Belange kann ich das Script yacleaner empfehlen!

----------

## schmidicom

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> Ja, mit
> 
> ```
> find / -iname '*{.old,.bak,~}' -exec rm '{}' ';' # oder
> 
> ...

 

Bei meiner Lösung verschiebe ich sie absichtlich um sicher zu stellen das nichts wichtiges dabei ist. Deshalb auch die index.txt Datei um herauszufinden wo die Dateien vorher waren. Danach lösche ich den ganzen Ordner /cruft und weg ist der Müll.

Wer weiß vielleicht mache ich ja mal ein eigenes Script. Aber dazu müsste ich erst nochmal hinter meine Linux-Bücher.

Witz zum Thema:

Eine Blondine holt einen Eimer Wasser und schüttet ihn über den Computer.

Nach dem der Hausherr heimkommt fragt er warum sie das getan habe?

Antwort: Ich wollte ein paar Dateien löschen.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ist zwar Alt aber Gut.

----------

## Fauli

 *sohalt wrote:*   

> Ja, mit
> 
> ```
> find / -iname '*{.old,.bak,~}' -exec rm '{}' ';' # oder
> 
> ...

 

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Beim Kombinieren von find und xargs sollte man immer die Optionen -print0 und -0 benutzen, damit es auch mit Dateinamen funktioniert, die Anführungs- oder Leerzeichen enthalten. Gerade mit xargs rm wundert man sich sonst, warum plötzlich bestimmte Dateien fehlen...

```
find / -iname '*{.old,.bak,~}' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
```

----------

